# igf or growth



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

iv been using various types of steroids for four years, i competed in a show when i was 18 and came 3rd, im now 23 and looking to another show at the end of march next year, iv got quite abit of size but am desperatly wanting more, the gear iv taken in the past is sus, deca probolan, testiviron etc, im currently on anomass 400 and oxy and im looking to start growth or igf 1, the igf is cheaper but will i get good enough gains. should i just hold off until i can afford growth, cheers guys


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

is there any1 that could help here


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Your posting in the wrong section thats why no one is answering.

This is the articles section.

I have moved your post.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

TBH it depends on what you want to get out of the cycle.

GH is expensive and the gains do not equal the expected outcome that most desire. This is because most belive GH will add mass better than anything else out there, which IMO it does not (At least in the short term).

For *me *the benefits of GH are:

1. Hyperplasia (Multiplication of muscle cells)

2. Fat dispersing (But *ONLY *when used with a proper diet)

I think gain wise you could expect 2-3 pounds of TOTAL weight gain on a 18 week cycle of GH (5ius ED). Now that is an expensive way to gain 3 pounds of weight isnt it?

Whichever compound you decide to take make sure you know what to expect as this will avoid dissapointment.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

IMO IGF is the better option pound for pound as u get most of the benefits of GH and see results a little faster, tho if you can afford it GH used for longer periods will deffo help in maintaining mass while burning sum fat


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i just got in touch with my dealer and i can get generic gh from him for the same price as igf, its made in the underground labs, is that as good as the pharmasudical stuff, he says it is but im not sure if hes trying to sell me stuff he wants rid of


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

m8 thing is do u trust ur source, coz to me that sounds a lil dodgy! i wud just get the igf


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i do trust him, hes never seen me wrong before.infact hes the owner of my gym and his exact words were "the only difference is that this stuff was made for bodybuilders"


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

do you reckon this is bull**** then, he said its exactly the same, only difference is its half the price


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

depends on alot of factors how much iu's he is talking about etc

unfortunatley price discussion is not allowed so cant go into the finer details, but if it sounds too good to be true it usually is.

But again trust in this game is everything. I can get most stuff cheaper elsewhere but I choose not too as I 100% trust my source and I would rather pay a wee bit more for gear I trust rather than risk putting some crap in me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Generic GH is wat you are talking about and yes some are good but some are not and the ballpark figure you are mentioning is very very cheap and if it is the same cost as your IGF then you are either paying to much for your IGF or the GH is fake....

I will say though that as 23yrs old you would have to use at least 4-6iu's ed to get benefit because your natty levels are still high...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers guys, just been talking to mate whos been taking it and he says hes getting the pins and needles in his hands, in his opinion its real so gona try it anyway, il put a post up in a few weeks to let every1 know how im getting on.

thanks again


----------



## merseyloyalist (Aug 6, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> IMO IGF is the better option pound for pound as u get most of the benefits of GH and see results a little faster, tho if you can afford it GH used for longer periods will deffo help in maintaining mass while burning sum fat


I agree I saw immediate results when using IGF-1 R3


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what you saw with IGF-1LR3 is an immediate pump the increased Muscle fibres will still take time..


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I always favoured GH (well only tried GH twice and IFG once) as the results increase the longer you use it. I found that just as I noticed something aside from the pump from the IGF it was time to stop.

IGF- def something for use once you've exhausted all other avenues, which I definitely have not.


----------



## barndoor (Jun 28, 2007)

Personally i'de go for the Lr3-igf,as it does much the same as G.H.

Just keep dosages down to about 40-60 mcg to 3 times a week as it downregulates your receptors pretty quick, also can give you GH gut fairly quick if used to high dosages and to frequently.

My best advice is to do plenty of reaserch first, your only 23 (lucky sod) so plenty of time yet as said earlier your natty levles are srill pretty high.

(By the way i love the newbie trainer below my name only been at it 25 yrs..Lol.)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

barndoor said:


> Personally i'de go for the Lr3-igf,as it does much the same as G.H.
> 
> Just keep dosages down to about 40-60 mcg to 3 times a week as it downregulates your receptors pretty quick, also can give you GH gut fairly quick if used to high dosages and to frequently.
> 
> ...


decided to do gh, have been on it now for about 50days and just started running a 25 day cycle on igf also


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well there is a huge difference between GH and IGF-1LR3 as GH does much more than create new cells through conversion to IGF-1.

most go for IGF-1LR3 because you feel an instant pump when training this believe this to be muscle growth which it is not GH is a very good drug if used for a long time so in my opinion there is no match to GH.

I agree by not using it daily you will get over the cell saturation problem most see around the 4-5 week mark.

I would love to see your data to prove that IGF-1LR3 definitely gives you GH gut though i have been looking into this for some time now and i still cannot find a study to prove it only theories most studies carried out have been on rats using a dose that when converted to human use would be up in the hundreds of MCG's a day which no one uses but i am open to any new data you have though?

I do agree though that this guy has plenty more growing to do and i believe IGF-1LR3 is an advanced drug but many use it believing it is a quicker less sides routes to being huge this is why most are disappointed with the results..


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

the problem i se here is guys who just start training or guys who havent trained that long are jumpping straight on the gh or iff-1 , take a look at my pic on the injury forum o,tthe black and white one form 1997 i didnt now about gh , igf1 i am 72 kgs on it , blood and guts traing and eating thats all it was , lets start seeing a few pics of some of you guys who post on here to see what you look like ,istead of hideing behina avatars of arnold or some other stupid pic , iam not getting a dig at folk here but some are just ummping the gun a bit , BLOOD AND GUTS GUYS , YEARS OF SLOLID EATING AND COSISTENCY, the end :lift:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

yea i now my spelling is **** but atleast my physique isnt lol, peace chem


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your spelling is fine mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

chem said:


> the problem i se here is guys who just start training or guys who havent trained that long are jumpping straight on the gh or iff-1 , take a look at my pic on the injury forum o,tthe black and white one form 1997 i didnt now about gh , igf1 i am 72 kgs on it , blood and guts traing and eating thats all it was , lets start seeing a few pics of some of you guys who post on here to see what you look like ,istead of hideing behina avatars of arnold or some other stupid pic , iam not getting a dig at folk here but some are just ummping the gun a bit , BLOOD AND GUTS GUYS , YEARS OF SLOLID EATING AND COSISTENCY, the end :lift:


its not as if im jumping into the gh an igf as a newbie, iv been training for 5years, 2 years natty and 3 chemically enhanced. i wanted to see and try what other options i had,


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

it wasnt a dig at you my friend just ive seen to many go the chemical route to fast i won 10 shows in the mid ninetys without gear thats all , stick in bro, if you need any help pm me with food stats and a pic and i will be glad to help you for free


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Take Chem up on his offer Bro as you wont find a better mentor in my eyes!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Take Chem up on his offer Bro as you wont find a better mentor in my eyes!


have done mate, i need all the help i can get, im still young (23) and need alot more knowledge to further my bodybuilding achievements


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Take Chem up on his offer Bro as you wont find a better mentor in my eyes!


i know of one other guy


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

lol, another smurf like me lol:beer1:


----------



## misterC (Jul 31, 2007)

gym rat said:


> iv been using various types of steroids for four years, i competed in a show when i was 18 and came 3rd, im now 23 and looking to another show at the end of march next year, iv got quite abit of size but am desperatly wanting more, the gear iv taken in the past is sus, deca probolan, testiviron etc, im currently on anomass 400 and oxy and im looking to start growth or igf 1, the igf is cheaper but will i get good enough gains. should i just hold off until i can afford growth, cheers guys


The thing about using IGF-1 is that no binding proteins are created when you inject it,so it's only really safe to use small doses.

Using GH at 10iu following heavy workouts 3 times a week would give you all the IGF-1 you need at the time,IMO this works better,and is definetely safer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Although i understand what you mean about the BP3 when using IGF-1LR3 but this causing cancer is just a theory and there is no evidence to prove this theory, Using GH after training is a good alternative but in my opinion the amount of IGF-1 released and the effect you get from it is not the same as localised IGF-1LR3 injections.

Now this is only my opinion from what i have read and my own experiances after using IGF-1LR3 oer the last 3yrs if you do have any data to say different i would be interested in seeing it.

Can you let me know what you call small doses of IGF-1LR3?


----------



## misterC (Jul 31, 2007)

The problem with IGF binding proteins is that there are several of them and IGF-2 is also produced by GH,which is also involved in muscle growth.

I'll have to get back to you on the specifics,but the jist of the research is that without the binding proteins the action of IGF-1 will be less specific to skeletal muscle.

I'm not sure whether there are any studies about a possible cancer link(or gut growth,as this isn't really an area of clinical concern),but the theory is that the interaction with the IGF system and high cell turnover in areas like the liver would put these at increased risk of tumour formation.

It's probably erring on the side of caution ,but when I've used IGF-1 at times other than PWO,I prefer to keep the dose down to around 20mcg.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

So the sign of real gh is swelling of the hands and i also have numb feet when sitting down i cant feel my feet lol mayb e due to bad circulation??

Am using generic yellow tops no labels..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

havnt had any issues with my feet but my hands go numb and my wrists ache like hell when i roll them Carple tunnel syndrome is a bitch, its actually wking me up at around 5 every morning, stopped the groth for a while now, been on 80days solid so guna go back on it when on cyle again, should be 2weeks or so.

caiza, im using the generic blue tops, how you finding the yellow tops


----------



## brandon1 (Sep 24, 2007)

if it is Carpel tunnel syndrome that you are suffering from ( which occurs when the median nerve, which runs from the forearm into the hand, becomes pressed or squeezed at the wrist.) try wearing fingerless gloves they help keep hands warm and flexible.

Also you could try bowers hand wraps to help keep the wrist straight, but this may not be very practical with some exercises imo


----------



## brandon1 (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry boxers hand wraps lol


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

gym-rat, Yellow tops just as good as blues mate or greens or reds..!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never seen the yellow tops nor have i heard of anyone using them before...


----------

